# 1969 Colnago Super



## BradL (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been searching for just the right vintage road bike for several years and, due to my frame size (52cm), quality bikes seem to be few and far between.  I found a nice Olmo Olimpic a few years ago but I was hit with Shingles and had to pass.  This past August, this Super virtually fell into my lap.  Not only was it in my size and priced right, it was near my daughter's high school.

The seller said it had been restored about 5 years ago, but it ended up being too tall for her.  The paint was in very good condition except for a few chips here and there, so I did nothing to the frame itself except have the rear wheel spacing reset from 126mm back to 120mm by an experienced frame builder.  I replaced the post-CPSC front derailleur with a correct one, and replaced the 2nd gen. NR brake levers with 4th gen. NR levers for the short reach I need.  An NOS Zeus spare tire holder, ALE clips, straps, and bottle cage were added, and then I found an NOS flat-top Silca pump and pump clip as well.

For gearing, it had 41/54 chainrings with a 17-21 Everest freewheel, which is a terrible range.  I knew I'd replace the freewheel, but a spoke broke on the drive side while trueing the wheel.  And since the freewheel's slots had already been damaged by a ham-fisted owner with a chisel, the correct tool only dug deeper into the freewheel body, forcing me to have the freewheel destroyed to remove it.  The result was a rebuilt rear wheel with a Regina G. S. Corse 14-24 that was donated by a friend.  The 41t chainring (rare, I've heard) was in gently used condition but the 54t ring was pretty worn.  I didn't want to remove the 54t ring because it has nice drillium at each arm, but decided to use a 52t for better gearing.

I took it out for its first real ride a couple of weeks ago and found the ride to be superb.  The gearing is great for this part of the world as the only hills that come close to 10% are fairly short.

Specs:
1969 Colnago Super (35cm c-t)
NR headset 1039
NR bottom bracket 1046/a
NR front derailleur 1052/1 (Gen. 4)
NR rear derailleur 1020/a (dated 1970)
NR shifters 1014
NR brakes 2040 (long reach)
NR brake levers (Gen. 4)
NR crankset 1049 (no date) w/ 41t and 52t (pegged) chainrings.
NR pedals 1037 (w/toestrap loop)
Nuovo Tipo small flange hubs (1264/1265) w/ 36h Nisi rims
NR seat post 1044 (180mm) w/ Cinelli Unicanitor saddle (foil label)
Cinelli 1A stem w/ Cinelli Giro d'Italia bars


----------



## juvela (Oct 18, 2018)

-------

What a beauty, wonderful work!

Thank you for sharing.

Was there a reason you elected to go with a CPSC front mech?

For 1969 brake calipers should of course be "no name", but then that is a tall order.

Fork crown appears to be Fisher.

Does rear mech exhibit the early or late type stipling?  Would think that for the date it should be the early type.

LUV those Allara bottle holders with their roller and the oh-so-convenient hinged mounting clamps. 

-------


----------



## BradL (Oct 18, 2018)

I just updated the photos because I maxed out the files, so I resized the photos and posted more. 

The CPSC front derailleur was removed and a correct one installed.  Concerning the brakes, it's my understanding (per Velobase & others) that the "no name" calipers were introduced in 1968, and the names were added for the 1969 model year.  The fork crown has the two small holes on either side and is correct for early Colnagos.


----------



## BradL (Oct 18, 2018)

I guess I'm a bit dyslexic today.  The frame size should show 53cm (c-t).


----------



## mongeese (Oct 18, 2018)

79 super


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 18, 2018)

Stunning bike, BradL!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks too nice to ride!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 22, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> Looks too nice to ride!



then you gotta sell it - ride them


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Super nice bike!!


----------

